# Amazing transformation



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

I bought kermit a few months ago from a pet store. I had to rescue him as he only had half a top beak the poor little mite and I wanted to know he'd be looked after, so after a lot of persuading the husband he finally let me get my little boy. I can't believe the transformation in his colours. He's brightened up so much. I guess all the hard work of getting him to eat his veggies and giving him vitamin drops in his water twice a week has paid off. First pic is when I bought him second was took today


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow, he's like a whole new bird! Congratulations, and than you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Isn't he just a cutie. And thank you, we love him very much 🙂


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He looks absolutely amazing! I'm so glad he's got such a loving home now. :yellow face:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Kermit is a very lucky bird, he is looking great thanks to your loving care.:thumbup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kermit looks wonderful and is obviously thriving under your loving care. 
I'm SO glad you were able to take him in and give him such an excellent safe, secure, loving home and awesome care. :hug:*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

What a lucky bird Kermit is! He looks great! Thanks for taking such good care of him and for showing us these inspiring pictures. :thumbup:


----------

